# question about OB-GYN Hardwick-Smith in Houston



## cryjack (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm in my late 30s and trying to conceive baby number one. My doctor has recommended I see Dr. Susan Hardwick-Smith (I live in Houston) at Complete Women's Care Center as the next step in my journey. I checked out the doctor's website, and while her credentials look great, I'm concerned about the side business at her practice.

They do a number of aesthetic procedures (hair removal, botox, etc.), which I can get over. But they also do "vaginal rejuvenation" and "designer vaginoplasty," which is, basically, cosmetic surgery. I have a big issue with the suggestion that women need to feel badly about their aging bodies, and I'm not sure that the procedures practiced at Hardwick-Smith's are in women's best interest.

I would appreciate any input you can share about the doctor/her practice. I've found a number of reviews online that have been mostly positive, and I'm surprised that no one has mentioned this aspect of her business. I just want to make sure that the place I go is focused on helping me get pregnant and have a safe pregnancy, not whether or not my vagina looks "young."

Thanks.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm not sure if you also posted this in the "tribe" area, but there may be more people there who would have info about this Dr.


----------



## cryjack (Jun 9, 2008)

Thank you, Manessa. I just posted in the tribe area.


----------



## ppreuss (Apr 7, 2009)

Cryjack,
Dr. Hardwick-Smith delivered my baby in March 2008. My body's ability to stretch is not so great, so i had a big tear in the perineum that needed stitches. Knowing that Dr. Hardwick-Smith is a great surgeon (cosmetic or otherwise) brought a lot of comfort to me. I wasn't going to be sewn up 'incorrectly' or be scarred for life after the delivery. I don't really care how i look down there (young or not) but i wanted to be back to normal again. I knew i was in good hands. A lot of obstetricians may know how to deliver babies, but do they know how to put you back together again? I wanted to be back to normal so i could continue with planning for baby #2. I am in my 30s and now pregnant again (16 wks). She has been there for me since 2001. I can honestly tell you that i would never go to a different ob/gyn for something so important as building a family. She is very talented and caring. You want a doctor like her - someone who cares, has specialized medical knowledge and treats you with respect. I hope you and your spouse take the time to meet her for a family planning consultation. We did before getting pregnant, and it was smooth sailing from there...


----------

